# Lost my gorgeous little man 10/06/2020



## macatac (Jun 1, 2009)

Lost my beautiful little man 10/06/2020 aged 11.5yrs.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Run free, beautiful little man.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  So beautiful. Run free , little man.


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

So very sorry......


----------

